# Long Islanders



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone interested in getting together in the next month or so? I know the NYC herf is the 22nd, which I do plan on attending but anyone on Long Island interested in maybe trying to plan an informal herf closer to home?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

neoflex said:


> Anyone interested in getting together in the next month or so? I know the NYC herf is the 22nd, which I do plan on attending but anyone on Long Island interested in maybe trying to plan an informal herf closer to home?


I thought this thread was about my most favororite sports team. I noticed quite a few of Islanders on this site. If I ever go see my old childhood home I will look you guys up.

T


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dude,
Wish you would have done this a few weeks ago.
I was up in Long Island for the week on business, in Lake Success.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

What part of Long Island? 
Frank


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm in Suffolk.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Where is that in association to Port Jefferson?
Where are you looking to sit down? I'm in Connecticut, so for me the PJ Ferry would be the most direct route, unless your located near the AirPort?
We can take this to PM? 
Frank


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Any news on this?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Where is that in association to Port Jefferson?
> Where are you looking to sit down? I'm in Connecticut, so for me the PJ Ferry would be the most direct route, unless your located near the AirPort?
> We can take this to PM?
> Frank


I'm 10 minutes from Port Jefferson. There's a really nice Cigar Lounge down there where the owner is cool as hell. The name of the place is Smoke Signals. www.smokesignals.biz 
So anyone interested in getting together? Hopefully we will get enough interest in getting together and come up with a date and location.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I use to live in Smithtown many many years ago. I have a question- IS there still a Campo's Pizza in a strip mall just across from the Commack Bowling lanes.

T


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Not sure. Next time I am in the area I will check it out. The name does ring a bell so it is possible.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sounds nice. I'm originally from Westbury, my neighbor had a summer house in Mattatuc and we spent a lot of summers out there. Hopefully we can get back someday and we'll look you up.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd be up for checking out Smoke Signals...always wanted an excuse to check it out.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I would be totally up for one. I am in Ronkonkoma so Pj is just a hop skip and a jump away . Set it up !!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

I would be interested in meeting up. I'm right outside of Westchester County and getting to the Island isn't much trouble for me, although all the traffic is usually bad, I could definitly deal with it for a for a good cigar shindig.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

lets get this organized


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey guys I'm also in Port Jefferson Station, I didn't find this post until today unfortunatly. If the herf hasn't happened yet then I would LOVE to take part. If it has, then i'll just cry and hope to hit up the next one. But yea Keep me posted I'm always looking for a reason to smoke a cigar with some good people....(altho I dont always need a reason but i degress...)


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

neoflex said:


> I'm 10 minutes from Port Jefferson. There's a really nice Cigar Lounge down there where the owner is cool as hell. The name of the place is Smoke Signals. www.smokesignals.biz


This is a private club. $5.00 for the day use of the lounge right? I have several free walk-on passes for the Ferry if anyone on this end (CT) wants to go.. Is Smoke Signals within walking distance? I'm sure I can round up a few people who'd like to take a boat ride and smoke a few sticks.. LMK
Frank


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> This is a private club. $5.00 for the day use of the lounge right? I have several free walk-on passes for the Ferry if anyone on this end (CT) wants to go.. Is Smoke Signals within walking distance? I'm sure I can round up a few people who'd like to take a boat ride and smoke a few sticks.. LMK
> Frank


Yep it's about 3 blocks from the ferry. It's VERY close, and yes it is $5 for the day to get into the lounge.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

If you buy some smokes Scott will usually let you slide on the $5.00. After next weekend I am pretty much free other than the weekend of the 19th.(Wifes birthday) So let's come up with a date that works for everyone and I'm game!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea, sounds great my weekends are fairly empty, except for the weekend of the 23. Other than that any day.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

I would definitly be interested in attending, have some busy weekends coming up... but whenever is picked, I would do my best to get out to the herf.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Another Islander here...who is interested in joining in. 
Weekends can be tough, but I'll certainly make an attempt at attendance.
Let me know...
:w 
Thanks


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

See this thread slowing down and I would hate to see this thing die, so maybe if I throw out some dates and we can try to agree on one. How about Sat Sept 30th or Sun Oct 1st, or even the following weekend Sat Oct 7 or Sun Oct 8th. Hopefully this will be enough of a heads up.:w


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a wedding on the 30.. but i would be interested in the first weekend in october...


----------



## MrBill (Apr 28, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Anyone interested in getting together in the next month or so? I know the NYC herf is the 22nd, which I do plan on attending but anyone on Long Island interested in maybe trying to plan an informal herf closer to home?


Where's the NYC herf?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I vote for the Oct 8th


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

neoflex said:


> I'm 10 minutes from Port Jefferson. There's a really nice Cigar Lounge down there where the owner is cool as hell. The name of the place is Smoke Signals. www.smokesignals.biz
> So anyone interested in getting together? Hopefully we will get enough interest in getting together and come up with a date and location.


I spoke to Scott today and he would be open to hosting it. We would need to pay the 5 dollar per diem fee or buy a bunch of cigars. We can work it out. He said the best time would be daytime Sat or Sun ( he would prefer Sat so he can come hang with us. He would also need to know how many people. I originally guessed 5 - 10. I spoke to him just to get a feel for a place and time.

Also the one thing he asked was be nice. He had a bad experience with a few Fuente fans ( which I don't think he carries) ripping apart the stock he had because they only smoked fuentes. Remember we are guests: )

Outside of someone opening their house I don't know of any other locations we could have it at on Long Island? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Corey,
I had a feeling I was a member of the board you were referring to yesterday when I spoke to you. Hell I have been a member here since Feb 2004. It has been a while since I had the chance to post. I will be happy to meet you guys. Let me know when you guys want to do this, the first couple Saturdays in Oct are clear for the store calendar.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I can come up with the $5.00, be nice and probably buy a few sticks as well! Let's set a date!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I will take care of my Gorilla Brothas.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I should be able to pull off the first weekend in Oct. I was going to try and pick out a date but wanted to speak to Scott first and make sure he was cool with it first but you beat me to it.
What's up Scott, it's John! Good to see you on the board. :w


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Scott and thank you John for all your hard work on this!


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

This all sounds great, pick a day and I'll be there.:w


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

neoflex said:


> I should be able to pull off the first weekend in Oct. I was going to try and pick out a date but wanted to speak to Scott first and make sure he was cool with it first but you beat me to it.
> What's up Scott, it's John! Good to see you on the board. :w


So the first weekend in oct???


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Kenpokrazi said:


> So the first weekend in oct???


I think that will work for me...


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So, is this happening Sat, Oct 7th then? If anyone is taking the ferry, let me know and maybe we can coordinate and ride across together.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

So you guys want to shoot for the 7th? I will make it a point to make it down to SmokeSignals and speak with Scott this weekend just to make sure that will work for him. What time does everyone want to plan on getting together?


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

neoflex said:


> So you guys want to shoot for the 7th? I will make it a point to make it down to SmokeSignals and speak with Scott this weekend just to make sure that will work for him. What time does everyone want to plan on getting together?


I won't be able to make it saturday till late... 6ish...


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Evening would be better for me personally but i think scott said he would prefer it during the day. Might want to check with him first.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Would a Sunday work better for you guys. Let's try and figure out what will work best for everyone so everyone can make it.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Would a Sunday work better for you guys. Let's try and figure out what will work best for everyone so everyone can make it.


Would be kind of cool to go and smoke a cigar during a football game with a couple of you guys


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm up for either day. I've no plans for that weekend other than watching the Redskins beat the Giants.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Just found out i have a family function so the first weekend in oct isnt good for me,:tg but it's ok i'll catch up at the next one.


----------



## johnnyalw (Oct 3, 2006)

Any update on this event?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, seems this weekend will not be taking off. Have not gotten much feedback on who can make it and what time will work for everyone. So I'm taking the bull by the horns and re-scheduling. Let's shoot for Oct 21 @1PM.
I'll be there so whoever else wants to join me, come on down. :w


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

neoflex said:


> OK, seems this weekend will not be taking off. Have not gotten much feedback on who can make it and what time will work for everyone. So I'm taking the bull by the horns and re-scheduling. Let's shoot for Oct 21 @1PM.
> I'll be there so whoever else wants to join me, come on down. :w


I'll be there for sure.:w


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP:w


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

This post needs a bump I think. Plus its only eight days away (yes I DO have it on my calander) it will be a nice getway in the middle of midterm week -.-. I have midterms the day before and 2 the next week, so I should PROBABLY be studying, but who does that they SHOULD do?:sl


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I am looking forward to meeting you guys that come.
I met Kevin last week, great guy, he came by the shop and we wound up hanging out for hours smoking cigars and shooting the sh*t.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

This happening? I might even be able to make it. Will I need to reserve a ferry spot for my motorcycle you think?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll be there and I will be square! l_l


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I will for certainly be there, as for the ferry Malik I really have no idea  sorry


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.bpjferry.com/default.aspx


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Assume this is still happening tomorrow? I plan to try and be there around 1ish, so I'll see whomever shows up there.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Um, I will be here.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be there toooo :w


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Me 3!:gn


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I wish I could of made it... My weekends are still packed for the next few weeks till Umpiring is over. Maybe one or two of oyu want ot meet for a mini herf in November?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Was a good time. Drac, obviously, since it's his store, Neoflex and Kenpokrazi were there for about 3-4 hours BSing about cigars and other random stuff, including ninja jetpack-toting squirrels... along with a few other store regulars and another guy I think was from these forums, but I don't recall his name. Even if you're not going to a herf, the store is definitely worth checking out. As long as I am free the day it's planned in Nov, I am definitely up for another trip over.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Pete, is was nice to meet you bro and see the other two Gorillas again. The other guy you speak of was Ron.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep were weren't many in numbers but it was still a good time. Lookin forward to the next one. Pick a day in November I'll be there :w


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

Good to meet you guys. sorry that I couldnt stay longer.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

This weekend was great. I had a great time meeting and hanging out with you guys. I'm game for another one in Nov.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Any of you guys smoke the Phoenix yet? What do you think? Greg Mattola from Cigar Aficionado loved it. Someone want to do a review and I will put it in my newsletter.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Think you guys can put something together on a sunday next?


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

drac said:


> Any of you guys smoke the Phoenix yet? What do you think? Greg Mattola from Cigar Aficionado loved it. Someone want to do a review and I will put it in my newsletter.


I smoked one, I thought it was a GREAT cigar. VERY well worth the price of the stick. I'm not so great with written reviews but I could take a stab at it and post it here on the site. You did great with this cigar, loved the first and look forward to many more.:w


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Since we have people coming from New England and from Ny how about Nov 12 Jets New england game over cigars?


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> Since we have people coming from New England and from Ny how about Nov 12 Jets New england game over cigars?


That would be awesome... Sundays are great for me... and id love to head out


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Are you guys going to meet at Churchills? It is a very nice size and well ventilated cigar lounge. Here is their website:

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

If so, I just might have to go :w


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dunno, although I will say that Scott's got a very nice setup at Smoke Signals, and it's awfully convenient to the ferry for anyone coming over from CT.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I think Smoke Signals would be best if Scott would have us. Ferry convenience plus I still want to check it out


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

and don't forget he's got the Phoenix :w


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I am off on Sundays but I can tell my employee you guys are coming.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey smoke signals got the front page of CA. http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1633,00.html The article talks about Smoke Signals and Pace's steak house which is out back. Had some great stuff on SS, Scot and the Phoenix. Congrats Scott.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Altho the first Herf went over and is done, wondering when the next will occur. We should all meet up at Smoke Signals again. I dont know about you guys but I know I'm in for certain


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

As long as I've no plans I'm in.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like the balls in your court this time Kenpo. If I am free the date you choose I am in for sure. Although the last get together was small, I still had a great time!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys are also welcome to come up to the Casino herf that looks like it's happening on the 16th.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

OK things right now are a little hectic with school but I will probably swing down to smoke signals on thursday or so and talk to Scott. If i know scott though he will probably say anytime is good, so maybe another sat in december?

Also when/where is the casino herf? It sounds like an intersting time.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mohegan Sun Casino. Looks like it will be Dec 16th, probably afternoon to early evening. Last time we were there from about 1 until 10ish.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Mohegan Sun Casino. Looks like it will be Dec 16th, probably afternoon to early evening. Last time we were there from about 1 until 10ish.


Would love to come to the herf, but my better judgement tells me it's a bit too close to Christmas to hit the casino.:mn


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea it sounds REAL good but we'll see. If I can justify it to myself both schedualwise and financially then maybe its a go. Cause that is in the middle of finals for me, so its PROBABLY a no. Next time will probably work better though.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Kenpokrazi said:


> OK things right now are a little hectic with school but I will probably swing down to smoke signals on thursday or so and talk to Scott. If i know scott though he will probably say anytime is good, so maybe another sat in december?
> 
> Also when/where is the casino herf? It sounds like an intersting time.


Hey kenpokrazi.... give me a time on thursday durign the day and I will meet you there. I am off on thursday.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Come on down boys! Kenpo is officially SmokeSignals family.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> Hey kenpokrazi.... give me a time on thursday durign the day and I will meet you there. I am off on thursday.


I'm there every thursday unless something REALLY unexpected (and VERY effing important comes up). I usually swing down there around 5. I usually stay for a few hours so come on down it's always good to meet people over a cigar :w


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

drac said:


> Come on down boys! Kenpo is officially SmokeSignals family.


P.S thanks Scott, you are ALL a great group of guys.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

So i stopped by the Shop today to finish my refill of the humidor for secret santa shopping and PIF's and bought myself a one day pass to the lounge. What a NICE setup you have in there Scott. Saw the second half the Giants game in comfort with a cigar and a few nice guys. Finished up some much needed school work and. Overall it was a great day ... will definately be stopping by again.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I need to head over there again to pick up some more of those Phoenix. That was a tasty stick.


----------

